# Which Apple Product do you own?



## Lancer786 (May 21, 2010)

I have got Nano 5G, iPod Shuffle and iPod touch so far, looking for iPhone now.

What is your selection?


----------



## A_Skywalker (May 22, 2010)

iphone


----------



## mindstorm (May 25, 2010)

iphone 3gs


----------



## Poker-Bankroll (Jun 10, 2010)

Only have a shuffle , but don't use it at all ,  my Ericsson Walkman series does the job .


----------



## intel775 (Jun 21, 2010)

Iphone 4G, hehe, it's number one, i like iphone 4G


----------



## chotaamir (Sep 4, 2010)

I don;t have any at present , buy next month my brother will be buying apple iphone for me ,.
Regards


----------



## lowridersti (Sep 8, 2010)

iPhone 3g for 4 months...and I'm really satisfied with it


----------



## peacigray (Feb 17, 2012)

Apple is famous and popular company in all over the world. I have iphone of apple product. Iphone is amazing and wonderful mobile. There are many features of iphone like imesage, camera, Fast app switching, A new Mail app and so on.


----------



## warren (Mar 8, 2012)

Apple TV. Used to use a family member's MacBook extensively while they weren't in need of it; lovely machine.


----------



## topcornermax (Mar 8, 2012)

Granny Smith and Gala


----------



## rhettricol (Mar 14, 2012)

I have an Apple iPhone. It is a best gadget in this time. Apple iphone is very smart, slim and portable device so i like to use this phone most. Apple iPhone has best features with the multi touch and Wifi facility.


----------



## abramlinkens (Mar 27, 2012)

The Apple is one of the most popular brand and it makes good iphones and ipods. I really like to use all the features of the Iphone and Ipod. My favourite apple product is Iphone 4S. The new technology makes apple best in the world.


----------



## janeparker991 (Mar 28, 2012)

My best new gadget device is IPAD 2. There are so many useful applications. But the coolest yhing on this gadget is playing Fruit Ninja.


----------



## haileyjohns (Mar 29, 2012)

I have Iphone 3gs and I pod and I am quite happy with using that.


----------



## Wallace (May 3, 2012)

I have two products of Apple...
iphone and ipad.....
Its a great technology and innovation in cellular markets..


----------



## LovelySnow (Jan 9, 2013)

I recently bought an iPhone 5. It is so expensive but it is worthy to have a phone like iPhone.


----------



## LadyLover (Feb 13, 2013)

I own an iPhone 4s. I normally spend most of my time with my phone and, sometimes I used to talk to SIRI.


----------



## up12zzbet (Feb 14, 2013)

Haha, don't be too addicted with Siri, you might end up talking like that..


----------



## goalssen (Feb 20, 2013)

An invisible iWatch (if seriously I'm planning on getting one as soon as it comes out). Looks really cool.


----------



## GloriaWang (Mar 4, 2013)

Apple iphone. None of the mobile companies could beat their product excellence.


----------



## Maddy (Mar 14, 2013)

I own an iPhone 5; it is a gift from my hubby for our 1st year anniversary. I love it.


----------



## Merina (May 29, 2013)

Actually I don’t have any Apple products, those are really expensive. Anyhow I’ll buy an iPhone5 soon.


----------



## ArmyBrown (May 29, 2013)

I own iphone 4.


----------



## Deny (Jun 14, 2013)

I do have a iPhone5, and I am waiting to upgrade with iOS7.


----------



## briangriffin (Jun 14, 2013)

I have Iphone


----------

